# Hows do I get sponsored to go to any part time academy?



## mschumann

DO you have to apply for a job to be sponsored to go to any of the part-time academy's or is there a way that you can just get sponsored ? 

im talking any R/I, NERPI, etc... any of themat all what so ever.

Also on a side note, can I get sponsored one of these part time academy as a volunteer at a PD?

Again, please excuse me if these are not the most intelligent questions. THere is a great deal of information I have found on my searches and theres just so much information it just usually leads to mroe questions.

thanks


----------



## screamineagle

you need to be sponsored by a chief.


----------



## mschumann

thanks man that helps alot.... Im exploring the volunteer options that some departments have. I have found some that have volunteer op's for aux police. I wonder if you get a volunteer aux police position do they send you to the p/t academy?


----------



## screamineagle

some depts. wont hire you as a reserve unless you already have the reserve academy. And by a chief sponsoring you, it doesn't mean he/she has to hire you.


----------



## Guest

mschumann said:


> I wonder if you get a volunteer aux police position do they send you to the p/t academy?


Some do, some don't. A lot of Internet searching and phone calls are in your future.


----------



## Guest

Hows do I...........


----------



## Goose

Get back to your post at the mall, Sniper.

Your deputy manager mall security supervisor is looking for you.

;-)


----------



## Guest

Yeah Snipe.. how are you going to respond with the mall Tac Unit when you waste all your time here. Food Court Code 3!!


----------



## Guest

10-4 fellas........ I'm all over it.


----------

